# Rust technique



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you guys add rust to your models any secrets ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have always just used rust colored acrylic paints that I picked up at railroad hobby shops primarily. You can get them at Hobby Lobby type box stores as well now. Military colors also work. I worked primarily in N scale and now 1:64 diecast so texture is not to critical.

For larger scales I have seen people add pastel chalk dust over the paint for texture or into wet paint as well.

I remember reading one guy took real rust and used it as is or ground it in a mortar and pestal to use.

:cheers2:


----------



## funeralxempire (Jul 13, 2014)

I make rust with bleach and steel wool and paint it on in multiple coats.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I have always just used rust colored acrylic paints that I picked up at railroad hobby shops primarily. You can get them at Hobby Lobby type box stores as well now. Military colors also work. I worked primarily in N scale and now 1:64 diecast so texture is not to critical.
> 
> For larger scales I have seen people add pastel chalk dust over the paint for texture or into wet paint as well.
> ber reading one guy took real rust and used it as is or ground it in a mortar and pestal to use.
> ...


I have been using rust colored flat paint ,just like to find out what everyone else is using.thanks guys.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Rustall works pretty well for a ready made paint on solution.
Scale Model Weathering with Rustall

Alien


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw a vid the other night where the guy used cinnamon powder on wet paint to look rusted,it looked pretty good,I'll have to try it and post up pictures.


----------

